# Badab War by Forge World



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, I was pretty hasty with my Dark Eldar post the other day, but I see nothing on the latest news about the upcoming Imperial Armour release covering the Badab War. 

BoLs has got some pics:

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/09/40k-badab-war-unveiled-by-forgeworld.html

Man, the models that we've seen look great and now this book looks awesome. I have never brought an imperial armour book before and was intending to wait until the rumoured Space Wolves/Eldar next year but I might just have to make this one my first!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well its kinda has already been posted here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69144&page=4


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

More info from the FW site.



> The year is 903.M41 and Lugft Huron, Chapter Master of the Astral Claws and self-styled Tyrant of Badab, declares the secession of his domains from the Imperium, taking four entire Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes with him into rebellion.
> The scene is set for an epic clash of arms that will see armies crushed, fleets shattered and entire worlds reduced to lifeless cinders in one of the most dangerous internecine conflicts the Imperium has known in a thousand years.
> History will call Lugft Huron a madman and a traitor, and condemn him as a pawn of Chaos or a Xenos puppet, but history is written by the victor, and in the grim darkness of the far future the truth is seldom so simple…
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd just like to say that despite the Astral Claws looking far different than what I thought (I thought they were Orange and Black for some reason), I think I am in love with them from that Banner on the dreadnought.

Fire Hawks look a lot better than the bright red and orange they used to have. I'm wondering if there are actual rules to use them akin to Red Scorpion Chapter Tactics (although funnily enough, Culln doesn't grant them).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bloody nice. Astral Claws look awesome.


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I'd just like to say that despite the Astral Claws looking far different than what I thought (I thought they were Orange and Black for some reason),


They originally were...

I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Whilst I don't own any of the IA books so far, I do have access to all of them, but this one I will be buying for myself.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

I wonder if there going to add the star phantoms in this forge world project


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Most likely, they are a stated Chapter in the conflict but I presume they'll be in the second Badab IA since they entered the war during it's latter half- I'm interested to see their take on the Star Phantom armour and heraldry, see if it looks better or worse than the one chosen by BoLS.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally, I love the Charcoal and Teal. It was original, prior to that new chapter which came out with the RPG thing.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks good, although it seems I have to wait for my personal chapter to make an appearance until Volume II. I will wait, Space Sharks. I will wait.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Personally, I love the Charcoal and Teal. It was original, prior to that new chapter which came out with the RPG thing.


Absolutely I think the Star Phantoms scheme as chosen by the reader of BoLS is lovely, I think it would be awesome if it became the official scheme in the 2nd Badab IA book.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't see that happening though - what with the Astral Claws now being similar (re. Caestus Ram and Dreadnought), and the attitude towards taking work from elsewhere.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

True, I don't believe Forge World will use that scheme but I just wish they would.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally I thought the astral claws would of have the same color as they had when they went renegade


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually they were Orange and Black. I was looking forward to this alot, since I run a HUGE Red Corsair Army with Huron Blackheart, but the Ultramarine colors killed any thought of Astral Claws. Seriously, fukin Ultra scheme!!! Lame....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Interesting. The Fire Hawks are going to have a Indian based history by the looks of it, both the names (Sutur, Zann and two I can't make out the names for ) and the weapons which Sutur has on his hands, are similar to Kataras. Well, that is my two sence anyway!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Actually they were Orange and Black. I was looking forward to this alot, since I run a HUGE Red Corsair Army with Huron Blackheart, but the Ultramarine colors killed any thought of Astral Claws. Seriously, fukin Ultra scheme!!! Lame....


I'm sorry, but I just cannot express in worlds how retarded this sentence is. I think I'll just leave it hanging quoted in it's retarded glory.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, but quasi-Ultramarine colour schemes are even worse than the original Smurfs. Which takes considerable effort in and of itself.
And orange and black was pretty good.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wait what? What do the UM have to do with this?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Apparently the Ultramarines have copy righted the colour blue in all it permutations and shades.

The orange and black stripes were, to be frank, absolute shit- they looked really crap compared to nearly any other chapter's armour scheme, no wonder they changed to black and red after they fled to the Maelstrom.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Apparently the Ultramarines have copy righted the colour blue in all it permutations and shades.
> 
> The orange and black stripes were, to be frank, absolute shit- they looked really crap compared to nearly any other chapter's armour scheme, no wonder they changed to black and red after they fled to the Maelstrom.



:laugh::laugh::laugh: A total laugh... :laugh: Srsly... Have some rep!

EDIT: Could not give you again, but I will give you some at some totally random point....


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nah.. its the marines thinking 'Damn, we look too much like the smurfs! quick, repaint to something less mockable!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I'm sorry, but I just cannot express in worlds how retarded this sentence is. I think I'll just leave it hanging quoted in it's retarded glory.


Someone of your stature Vaz can probaly post many things from me to your Retarded Glory :so_happy:



hungryugolino said:


> I'm sorry, but quasi-Ultramarine colour schemes are even worse than the original Smurfs. Which takes considerable effort in and of itself.
> And orange and black was pretty good.


Orange and Black are 2 of my 3 favorite colors, oh well, if it aint blue its not Space Marinesh.



GrizBe said:


> Nah.. its the marines thinking 'Damn, we look too much like the smurfs! quick, repaint to something less mockable!


Huron saw Khorn Beserkers in action in the Maelstrom and said "Damn, I want that color scheme, their F**king scary." :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Someone of your stature Vaz can probaly post many things from me to your Retarded Glory :so_happy:


English helps when you're trying to insult someone. My stature is no different than anyone else on the forum. I'd have said that if I was brand new and that was my first post. That colour scheme is really quite diffe



> Orange and Black are 2 of my 3 favorite colors, oh well, if it aint blue its not Space Marinesh.


I'm not going to say anything.



> Huron saw Khorn Beserkers in action in the Maelstrom and said "Damn, I want that color scheme, their F**king scary." :laugh:


So, you're limited to primary colours flat standard to judge a colour scheme? Christ on the local bike, I suppose that Death Guard are just copies of the Salamanders right? And the Raven Guard are the Black Legions suck ups?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't forget the Blood Angels bend over and take it like a whore from the Word Bearers.


----------



## Selorian (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like a really exciting addition. The models look amazing.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Vaz said:


> English helps when you're trying to insult someone. My stature is no different than anyone else on the forum. I'd have said that if I was brand new and that was my first post. That colour scheme is really quite diffe


Diffe? Your one to talk Vaz, but theres more material for ya from me buddy.  PS I was complimenting you, I actually look at your post with lots of credibility, or did I mispell that too.



Vaz said:


> I'm not going to say anything.


Oooook.....



Vaz said:


> So, you're limited to primary colours flat standard to judge a colour scheme? Christ on the local bike, I suppose that Death Guard are just copies of the Salamanders right? And the Raven Guard are the Black Legions suck ups?


:scratchhead: Say what? I think your trying to pick apart my statment, only theres no statment to pick apart......:search: I think your looking at this too hard.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh Jesus Christ people, quit your bitching at eachother and move on. Although if I was requires to give a vote of accent to one side I would give it to vaz. Just because something is blue doesn't mean it has Jack shit to do with the UM.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im still confuse where my opinion of hating the Ultra Color Scheme has to do with agreeing with everyone else that its alright. Sorry I hate Leonardo from Ninja Turtles, I hate Cyclopes from X-Men, I hate Ultramarines... I hate Wussy Blue. 

However cause I said something bad about UMs color scheme I will Apoligize in advance. Sorry for having a opinion, Ultras rock :good:.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Ultras rock.

Did you mean they have the collective intelligence of one?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

hungryugolino said:


> Ultras rock.
> 
> Did you mean they have the collective intelligence of one?




LMAO:laugh:... oh wait, I mean.. Shame on you:ireful2:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> Huron Blackheart


This is the reason I find the Badab war entirely unappealing.

Why read about a half man half machine who doesn't even have the damn bionics rule. What kind of shoddy paper mache is he made out of?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

he wasn't a half man half machine during the badab war tho,


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

yanlou said:


> he wasn't a half man half machine during the badab war tho,


No, if memory serves he did pretty well in the badab war up until they melta'd him in the goddamned face. Hahahah


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

im sure that happened right at the end of the war, after huron almost died they fled to the maelstrom


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> This is the reason I find the Badab war entirely unappealing.
> 
> Why read about a half man half machine who doesn't even have the damn bionics rule. What kind of shoddy paper mache is he made out of?


Since Red Corsairs is my biggest army I hate this statement. Yet I cant agree more. WTF.


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Is there any news about part 2 yet? I realy wanna know whats instore for the sharks, weather its gonna be worth getting or simply ignoring.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

hellsteath said:


> Is there any news about part 2 yet? I realy wanna know whats instore for the sharks, weather its gonna be worth getting or simply ignoring.


http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277048

Quote: Space sharks are now named as the Carcharodons (the name change is final) and the chapter badge is not the final design yet, see picture below and are described as being kind of tribal now alla space wolves, but different tribal..I guess triba tattoos alla surfers.

edit: since Tu_Shan quoted the FW blurb on page 1 and it specifically states the 9 chapters that it covers and none are the Space Sharks (or unfortunately Mantis Warriors) I reckon we can safefully assume the Space Sharks will be covered in part 2 given that they have been specifically mentioned as above.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Carchadons...

Makes sense, and is rather hilarious.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Space Sharks was much more fun. For gods sake I work for the Sea Bees. Somehow Space Sharks does not seem out of place.


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for that link, hmm carchardons eh, dosn't exactly trip off the tonge, Think i'll still refer to them as Space Sharks, i do like the chapter symbol in the picture, so i can still go for that, reminisent of the one of the older symbols used for them. Now lets see how the colour scheme pans out, oh and the fluff of course.

The whole tribal thing is very nice as thats what ive been using uptill now (props to the dude on b&c for that)

Waits in baited breath....... 

Why is my dissapointment radar going beserk?????


----------

